# Similar Word between Tagalog and Bahasa



## whiteseito

I'm native bahasa, but i ever have friend from cebu, we exchange some words between bahasa and tagalog, and the fact, we have some words that same, here are ie:

Aku = ako
Engkau = ikaw
Balik = magbalig
Telinga = tainga
Batu = batu
Adik = adik
Putih = puti
Kambing = goat

Anyone want add some?


----------



## latchiloya

whiteseito said:


> I'm native bahasa, but i ever have friend from cebu, we exchange some words between bahasa and tagalog, and the fact, we have some words that same, here are ie:
> 
> Aku = ako
> Engkau = ikaw
> Balik = magbalig
> Telinga = tainga
> Batu = batu
> Adik = adik
> Putih = puti
> Kambing = goat
> 
> Anyone want add some?



You disclosed an interesting topic. If you can tell us somehow whether it's Bahasa Indonesia or Bahasa Malay


----------



## mataripis

I did not read books of bahasa melayu or indones but these two forms of bahasa have words similar to some words used in all Filipino languages.my dumaget knowledge is limited but betu is betu also in bahasa.I think bahasa is modern form of Dumaget language but dumaget is isolated ancient language of Philippine archipelago.that bahasa  might be bihasa ( very well or used to be),, so Tagalog language can be Bihasang Tagalog. selamat detang- selamat de pagdetuong.


----------

